# [Apps][Android 4.4 KitKat]Break off a piece of KitKat with these apps and wallpapers



## skynet11

In addition to the news article I did, I thought it would only be appropriate to include a thread in the forums for downloading all the goodies that have been extracted from the Nexus 5 factory image posted yesterday by Google. I downloaded them from Droid Life and posted them here, so please be patient if you run into any bandwidth issues, as I didn't want to subject you to garish Flash banners that could crash your browser and annoying popup ads put a further strain on Droid Life's Mediafire account.

Disclaimer: neither I nor RootzWiki can be held responsible for any damage done to your devices by flashing any of these apps.

Without further ado, here they are:

View attachment CalendarGoogle.apk
(Calendar)

View attachment DeskClockGoogle.apk
(Desk Clock)

View attachment EmailGoogle.apk
(Email)

View attachment GalleryGoogle.apk
(Gallery)

View attachment Gmail2.apk
(Gmail)

View attachment GoogleCamera.apk
(Camera)

View attachment Hangouts.apk
(Hangouts - yeah, the one with integrated SMS  )

View attachment Keep.apk
(Keep)

View attachment LatinImeGoogle.apk
(Google Keyboard with integrated emojis  )

View attachment GoogleHome.apk
(Google Home launcher - you must first install the following two apps...)

View attachment PrebuiltGmsCore.apk
(Play Services 4.0)

(Updated: Google Search 3.2)

Here are the wallpapers 

View attachment Nexus 5 Walls.zip


*Note:* if you keep getting Google Search force closes, try the following fix courtesy of Phandroid:

Long press the home screen, select Settings. Select Voice. Select Language to change the default. Change to another language, I choose English - UK. Hit Home. Do a Google Search. Repeat the first three steps. Change back to English - US.


----------



## brunopigari

I could not install the clock. gives error and says that the application could not be installed.


----------



## skynet11

brunopigari said:


> I could not install the clock. gives error and says that the application could not be installed.


Did you uninstall your existing desk clock app first? You should be able to do so with Titanium Backup.


----------



## csseale

skynet11 said:


> In addition to the news article I did, I thought it would only be appropriate to include a thread in the forums for downloading all the goodies that have been extracted from the Nexus 5 factory image posted yesterday by Google. I downloaded them from Droid Life and posted them here, so please be patient if you run into any bandwidth issues, as I didn't want to subject you to garish Flash banners that could crash your browser and annoying popup ads put a further strain on Droid Life's Mediafire account.
> 
> Disclaimer: neither I nor RootzWiki can be held responsible for any damage done to your devices by flashing any of these apps.
> 
> Without further ado, here they are:
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif CalendarGoogle.apk (Calendar)
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif DeskClockGoogle.apk (Desk Clock)
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif EmailGoogle.apk (Email)
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif GalleryGoogle.apk (Gallery)
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif Gmail2.apk (Gmail)
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif GoogleCamera.apk (Camera)
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif Hangouts.apk (Hangouts - yeah, the one with integrated SMS  )
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif Keep.apk (Keep)
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif LatinImeGoogle.apk (Google Keyboard with integrated emojis  )
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif GoogleHome.apk (Google Home launcher - you must first install the following two apps...)
> 
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif PrebuiltGmsCore.apk (Play Services 4.0)
> 
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif Velvet.apk (Google Search)
> 
> Here are the wallpapers
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif Nexus 5 Walls.zip
> 
> *Note:* if you keep getting Google Search force closes, try the following fix courtesy of Phandroid:
> Long press the home screen, select Settings. Select Voice. Select Language to change the default. Change to another language, I choose English - UK. Hit Home. Do a Google Search. Repeat the first three steps. Change back to English - US.


This is a temporary fix. It reverts back after one or two search's.

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## csseale

You have to root and install a lib file. I am not willing to root yet.

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## trestevenson

Device: Verizon Galaxy Nexus

Firmware: Paradigm v3.1 (4.2.2)

I downloaded these earlier this morning, and I only had some trouble with two of them (aside from the launcher, which I haven't tried yet). The clock didn't install like the others, and it only worked after I first removed the existing clock app. After this, however, it would force close every time I tried accessing it. This could be an issue with the ROM I'm running, since I noticed the version info seemed to be non-standard. I ended up having to restore the original from backup. The other app that didn't play right was the camera, which installed perfectly the first time around. My issue with it is that the shutter button and menu controls didn't fit on the G-Nex screen. It's as though the display area took up slightly too much space, so I uninstalled it. After that, the previous camera version seemed to have been removed as well, as accessing it from either the lockscreen or the gallery now opens CameraZOOM. That's not too much of a hassle though, and I'm sure I'll get to the bottom of it eventually.

The new Hangouts is pretty awesome. I was able to remove the stock Messaging app and replace it with Hangouts for SMS. So far so good! The new calendar, keyboard, and gallery don't appear to be much different, and I haven't had any problems with them yet. I've read where some people are having force closes with the new keyboard, but I use Swiftkey as my daily driver so I haven't noticed any of those issues. Overall, it's been a pretty seamless process aside from the small hiccups with the camera and clock.


----------



## trestevenson

So after using the phone for a few hours, I received a notification that Google Calendar required an update to Google Play Services. Since I had downloaded the APK this morning, I went ahead and installed it. Things are still functioning well on my device, although I've noticed that Hangouts is significantly slower than the default Messaging app. I also realized that replacing the Gallery app is what brought on the problems I was having with the camera, since the two seem to be tied together prior to 4.4 but are now two separate applications. Ah well.


----------



## nlabrad

Can somebody check if the editing in the Gallery app is working? It's not for me.


----------



## DR3W5K1

nlabrad said:


> Can somebody check if the editing in the Gallery app is working? It's not for me.


I've seen this bug confirmed multiple times now.


----------



## trestevenson

nlabrad said:


> Can somebody check if the editing in the Gallery app is working? It's not for me.


I didn't make it that far. I uninstalled the updated Gallery, Hangouts, Search, and Launcher apps after some general instability over the weekend.


----------

